# M&P - regular or night sights?



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm looking at getting the M&P 9C. 

I've found one website:
Front Sight: Steel Ramp Dovetail Mount Night Sights
Rear Sight: Steel Novak� Lo-Mount Carry Night Sights

I can pick up one locally with the regular sights.

Is it worth getting ordering the one with night sights? I'll use it for the range, home defense and possibly concealed carry. 

Recommendations?

thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Night sights are a gimmick, and all but useless, I believe.
If it's too dark to see your sights, can you tell at whom you're shooting?

Better: Buy a really good flashlight, and learn to use it properly while preparing to shoot, and while shooting.

If it ever comes to shooting at a known bad guy in the almost-dark, you will find that if you have practiced so-called "slide shooting," that is, using the silhouette of the rear end of the pistol as an aiming guide, you can easily make accurate hits at inside-the-house distances.

I find that bright, easy-to-see night sights swamp my night vision, and make things worse.
I also find that less-bright night sights still act as "magnets" to my eyes, and keep me from focussing on the bad guy and toward where he is moving.
Thus, I believe them to be more of a distraction than an aid.

(YMMV)


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I never bought into them as Steve said.Also if they are all the same color,you have the chance of throwing the front off to the side.

Learn your gun and ingrain a natural point on target.At close distance you don't use the sights,you sight over them as a reference.If you're using a light your sights will be sillhouetted for a flash sight picture if needed,if you have the time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I like nightsights, you can always add them later if you desire...

http://pistol-training.com/archives/7668


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Some sights I have seen, and used because they came on a gun I bought, are less than desirable while some are quite good and do what you expect them to do. I like the Trijicon brand (with or without the Kovac rear) and have them on a number of my handguns. The things I look for in night sights are dots that are more subtle so that they don't detract in good light conditions, i.e. you don't want to become accustomed to focusing on the dots as opposed to the front blade and rear aperature of patridge sights. And in the dark, you don't want the glowing dots to be overpowering; rather they should be smallish and only bright enough to allow you to gain a sight picture... assuming you have the time to do this. But then again, that also holds true for shooting in good light.


----------

